# American Reformed Biographies: How many of them?



## RamistThomist (Sep 8, 2007)

It is the series edited by Daryl Hart. How many are out so far? I have read the one on _Nevin _by Hart. I just picked up the one on _Dabney _by Lucas. I talked with John Muether and he said that his bio on _Van Til_ will be out "soon." I also know that a scholar from Baylor is doing the one on _Schaeffer_. Are there any others out?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 28, 2007)

I've just started the one on Dabney, and would be very interested to see if and when more are going to be released. At the moment, all Amazon have are Dabney and Nevin.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

Barry Hankin is doing the one on Schaeffer and John Meuther on Van Til. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2007)

Any word on the publication date for Meuther's Van Til bio?


----------

